# New Police Civil Service Test



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Just noticed that there is a new test announced for entry level police. Have you noticed the new experience points, now includes colege degrees too. Very confusing though.


----------



## billj (Aug 28, 2004)

j809 @ Fri Oct 01 said:


> Just noticed that there is a new test announced for entry level police. Have you noticed the new experience points, now includes colege degrees too. Very confusing though.


I didnt see anything different from any other test or annoucement, what exactly are you talking about?

http://www.mass.gov/hrd/employment/em_civil_service/em_posters/police_officer_2005.pdf


----------



## JP64 (Jul 25, 2002)

$60! :shock:


----------



## mkpnt (Sep 8, 2004)

j809 @ Fri Oct 01 said:


> Just noticed that there is a new test announced for entry level police. Have you noticed the new experience points, now includes colege degrees too. Very confusing though.


Where does it state you get experience points for College degrees?....I haven't seen that anywhere.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

j809 @ Fri 01 Oct said:


> Just noticed that there is a new test announced for entry level police. Have you noticed the new experience points, now includes colege degrees too. Very confusing though.


Those are for the promotional exams not entry level.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

My bad, went over the form again and it said Sergeant,Lieutenant and Captain. it would be nice if the same went for entry level though.


----------



## Sgt Jack (Aug 17, 2003)

So they've announced a new exam....That's going to be one expensive lottery ticket at $60....better go sharpen those number 2 pencils folks


----------



## nixon3535 (Aug 29, 2004)

well considering my town is laying off and wont be hiring for a bit, was thinkin bout applying as MBTA as one of my choices. do they hire a lot?


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2004)

What's up guys i'm a New York City Police Officer considering making a move to the Bay State. I was just wondering if it's next to impossible to get on with a civil service department if you are not a Mass. resident. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

NYPD1 @ Sun Oct 03 said:


> What's up guys i'm a New York City Police Officer considering making a move to the Bay State. I was just wondering if it's next to impossible to get on with a civil service department if you are not a Mass. resident. Thanks for the help.


Yes, you have a better chance winning PowerBall....


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

> Yes, you have a better chance winning PowerBall....


Yeah, twice.!! :lol:


----------

